# Horseshoe pond



## slick (Jul 4, 2013)

Anyone ever fished this pond? Belive it's in peninsula? Around the akron area? If so any good? Is it usually have allot of people there on the weekends?


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

slick said:


> Anyone ever fished this pond? Belive it's in peninsula? Around the akron area? If so any good? Is it usually have allot of people there on the weekends?


I know there are lots and lots of weeds there.


----------



## slick (Jul 4, 2013)

Masterbaiter66 said:


> I know there are lots and lots of weeds there.


Decent sized carp?


----------



## Pole Squeezer (Jun 21, 2008)

Haven't seen many carp in there, if you hook one good luck landing it, you could pull in a half acre of weeds in the process...Can almost walk across the weeds to the other side...plus algae blooms get thick too..


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

almost stepped on a good size snapping turtle there once laying near shore... ever try Indigo lake down the road ?


----------



## slick (Jul 4, 2013)

Masterbaiter66 said:


> almost stepped on a good size snapping turtle there once laying near shore... ever try Indigo lake down the road ?


No I cant say that I have...you?


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

slick said:


> No I cant say that I have...you?


Years ago my mom used to take my brother and I there to swim... this was years and years before it became a park. It's very clear and deep but I do know there are some nice bass in there. Or even try Virginia Kendall lake..


----------



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

Masterbaiter66 said:


> Years ago my mom used to take my brother and I there to swim... this was years and years before it became a park. It's very clear and deep but I do know there are some nice bass in there. Or even try Virginia Kendall lake..


I was going to say exactly what he said, ive been to indigo, kendall, and horseshoe. They are all close to each other and indigo and kendall are larger and nicer and have fish.


----------



## slick (Jul 4, 2013)

chrisrf815 said:


> I was going to say exactly what he said, ive been to indigo, kendall, and horseshoe. They are all close to each other and indigo and kendall are larger and nicer and have fish.


Di you know what's in indigo besides bass?


----------



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

Not sure, probably bluegill, crappie, catfish


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

slick said:


> Di you know what's in indigo besides bass?


Blue gill for sure, probably catfish.


----------

